# Ate bacon grease!!!



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

All I can say is Finny cleaned out the drip pan from under the George Foreman grill a couple weeks ago and never even burped. I worried about pancreatitis and gneral stomach upset, but he never had it.

Good luck, I hope she is OK!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

No...don't induce vomiting. Just feed some bread...like about 5 slices to help absorb that grease.

Then do expect diarrhea. Not sure about vomiting. I kind of doubt it. We use bacon grease over the dog's food on occasion with no issues.

However, keep an eye on him for a while in the future, in case he has an attack of pancreatitis. Excess fat in the diet is what causes that.

I hope he's okay...and you don't have messes to clean up!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

l don't think you need to induce vomiting but if she asks to go out I wouldn't be dragging my feet. I'm sure she will be fine. Be sure to have plenty of water available because of all the salt in the bacon grease.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

I just gave her 4 pieces of bread. Should 
i skip dinner?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker ate a half a jar of Vasoline once. Ugh! Poop city! 
I'd watch for pancreatitis, too. If you have any doubts on what to do, call animal poison control. It will cost around 55.00 for the call though.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, skip dinner.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Honestly I would not be overly concerned. Just keep an eye on her. 
Keeping with I what I guess is my new image of grossness. Our Brandi use to be so good at getting to the bacon grease. The bad part was it was from being cooked in the microwave on paper toweling. My wife would say she threw the towels in the garbage but seeing as the trash can was in a cabinet not really possible. Anyway no one would no she got it till the next day when I would be on out walk and she was try t poop. The paper towel would only come out so far on it's own and I would have to extract it the rest of the way. :yuck: And they were always intact, full size, obviously Brandi was just sucking them down quickly as to not be caught in the act. Nothing any worse ever occurred and unfortunately this was NOT a one time incident. :doh:


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

I called just to be sure. They suggested feeding 50/50 dry food and rice with chicken. wonder how long it will be before the flaming poos start, LOL!!! 2-3am


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like you're in for an all-nighter! Good luck-hope Chelsea feels better.


----------



## pickle (Sep 19, 2008)

pickle once got the cup i had been storing the bacon grease in for over a year, there was probably at least a years worth of grease in there. he took it off the stove and i found the cup, sparkling clean, in the back yard. he never felt ill, had diarrhea, or anything. probably just a delicious doggy milkshake for him


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*still nothing*

Well I slept like crap last night, every move she made I woke up thinking she might have to go. Went home at lunch still nothing. She must have an iron stomach. Hopefully the bread plus rice plus dry food kept it from shooting out the other end. Then again, I may have suprise when I get home, I hope not :crossfing


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

I didn't read this thread until just now or i would have recommended giving canned pumpkin. I really like canned pumpkin, as it not only works like a laxative but it seems to keep them from getting the runs too. 

Pat


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Popebendgoldens said:


> I didn't read this thread until just now or i would have recommended giving canned pumpkin. I really like canned pumpkin, as it not only works like a laxative but it seems to keep them from getting the runs too.
> 
> Pat


 
How DOES it know??? I mean, which one to work like?  
Kinda like a Thermos, I always used to wonder how it know whether to keep something hot or cold...


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought about giving her some pumpkin but have not yet. She pooped a while ago normally so I guess she is ok. Until the next time she gets into something she isn't supposed to. LOL


----------

